# Test turning



## Mrfish55 (Feb 16, 2013)

Time in the shop = try something new, rosewood and moose antler, not really happy with the way the antler engraved, I think when I do a production run I'll use yellow cedar.
[attachment=18451]


----------



## DKMD (Feb 16, 2013)

I think the antler looks cool, but I'll bet it stunk up the laser... Burning bone is a special kind of stink!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 16, 2013)

You got that right, you don't know stink till you laser some bone!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 16, 2013)

I've done a little work with bone and it sure does stink but if you want to add a little stink on top of stink engrave some Mammoth Ivory. It darn nert gag me more than once and I never worked with it again. I would rather eat a sandwich in the outhouse than work with that stuff. I have some pieces if you never tried it and want to. No charge just the shipping. Be sure to envite your inlaws over. They will be glad you did. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 16, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> I've done a little work with bone and it sure does stink but if you want to add a little stink on top of stink engrave some Mammoth Ivory. It darn nert gag me more than once and I never worked with it again. I would rather eat a sandwich in the outhouse than work with that stuff. I have some pieces if you never tried it and want to. No charge just the shipping. Be sure to envite your inlaws over. They will be glad you did. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Mamoth Ivory...I'll take whatever you want to get rid of.:thanx:


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 16, 2013)

If Mr. Fish don't want it your up Axeman58. He did a fine job making that raven with antler. I thought he might could put it to use. I never will.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have some elephant and walrus ivory - it all stinks when you work it but nothing like it when you are done.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 16, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> I've done a little work with bone and it sure does stink but if you want to add a little stink on top of stink engrave some Mammoth Ivory. It darn nert gag me more than once and I never worked with it again. I would rather eat a sandwich in the outhouse than work with that stuff. I have some pieces if you never tried it and want to. No charge just the shipping. Be sure to envite your inlaws over. They will be glad you did. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



PM sent


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 16, 2013)

I also like the engraving on the antler allthough I cant really tell what the picture is. It still looks cool.

Here I thought you went and had my pen box laser engraved. I had no clue you have a laser. Thats too cool!!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 16, 2013)

The pic is not that clear, the engraving is a native raven design, I have a commission on a box with this design and wanted to try a few test pieces. And yes I own a small40w laser, got tired of waiting for the only guy in town to get back to me on some jobs I needed done so I bought my own.


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 19, 2013)

I use a Dremel and diamond burs to carve antler. It doesn't stink at all with this method. I guess it's not getting hot enough. Here's a moose and a deer bur I did. Gary

[attachment=18661]
[attachment=18662]


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice, wish I had some artistic skills to carve by hand.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2013)

Dang, That is some nice stuff!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 19, 2013)

Gary - There is some pretty serious detail in that first one. Amazing work. Makes my eyes tired thinking about it. What is the story behind the design?
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

Gary, one of the most influential books I've ever read is _Fingerprints of the Gods_ by Graham Hancock. I'm sure you've either read it or at least are aware of it. What inspired you? It's museum quality work. Absolutely top shelf.


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 19, 2013)

I think it looks great. Rick


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 26, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Gary - There is some pretty serious detail in that first one. Amazing work. Makes my eyes tired thinking about it. What is the story behind the design?
> Scott



Thanks all. I lost this thread for a few days.:dash2: Getting old is hell. 

The "Long-nosed god" is a copy from a Native American design. The original was engraved on a round piece of lightning whelk shell from the gulf. They are called "gorgets" and were worn around the neck, just like the god is wearing. The original was excavated around Cahokia Mounds near St. Louis. The object that is sticking up behind the god on the bur is a mace. Stone maces that shape have been found in burial mounds many times. Always with high status burials. In his right hand is a celt, a stone ax head mounted on a handle. The object in his left hand is know to archaeology in drawings on pottery and etc. but no one knows exactly what it is. Looks like a stick broken in two places sorta.

I copied the original exactly line for line. What got me was the head gear this guy was wearing. On the right you have a copy of the Hubble telescope and on the left a computer and monitor. I know it's not but....

As far as the execution I cut it with diamond burs and my dremel. I colored it in certain areas with potassium permanganate crystals mixed with water. Turns antler a nice brown. If I wanted an area even darker, I used an exacto knife and cross hatched the area then gave it another shot of potass.perm. I mixed it up at 3 different strengths for different effects. It's not all that hard to do. Gary


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2013)

"potassium permanganate crystals " Ahhha you must have a little taxidermy background mixed into the ole history there!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't know how this thread slipped past me. I really like your work.

Engraving on bone & antler is tricky because of the difference in density from one area to the next. If you have enough to play with, try varying the speed from one test to the next. A slower speed while leaving the power as is should result in a deeper/darker burn. It's tricky because you can hit a soft spot and really blow a lot of material out of there. The smell doesn't bother me that much. It reminds me of branding calves.


----------

